# [JavaScript] Scrolleisten-Position ermitteln/bestimmen



## christhebaer (29. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit! 

Hab zur Zeit ein "kleines" Problem, und möchte gerne um Eure Hilfe bitten. 

Folgendes: 

Ich habe ein Hauptdokument (scroll.htm) in dem ein iFrame platziert ist (rutscher.htm). 
Nun möchte ich gerne die Scrollleisten-Position ermitteln, und nach dem refresh der 
iFrame-Datei die Position wieder herstellen. 

Mittels pageXOffset, pageYOffset (bei IE sind es: scrollLeft und scrollTop) kann ich ja angeblich 
die Position ermitteln, wie weit die Seite gescrollt wurde. Und mittels scrollTo(x, y) könnte ich 
dann ja das Dokument entsprechend zu der Position scrollen lassen. Das problem 
ist halt nur, das immer für X und Y 0 Pixel ermittelt werden, obwohl ich im iFrame-Dokument 
gescrollt habe 

Warum? Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Hier mal die Scripte 

scroll.htm: 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> 
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
var iFrame_URI = "rutscher.htm"; 
var IE= ((document.all)&&(!document.layers)) ? true : false; 

function VorschauRefresh() 
{ 

      if(IE == true) 
      { 
         var vXPosition = document.getElementById('VorschauFrame').scrollLeft; 
         var vYPosition = document.getElementById('VorschauFrame').scrollTop; 
      } 
      else 
      { 
         var vXPosition = document.getElementById('VorschauFrame').pageXOffset; 
         var vYPosition = document.getElementById('VorschauFrame').pageYOffset; 
      }       
      document.getElementById('VorschauFrame').src= iFrame_URI; 

      parent.VorschauFrame.RutschMa(parseInt(vXPosition), parseInt(vYPosition)); 

} 
//--> 
</script> 
</head> 

<body> 
<iframe name="VorschauFrame" id="VorschauFrame" src="rutscher.htm" style="border:0px; height: 250px; width:100%" scrolling="auto"></iframe><br /> 
<a href="#" onClick="VorschauRefresh()">Jetzt zeig mal was</a> 
</body> 
</html>
```


rutscher.htm: 

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> 
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript"> 
<!-- 
 function RutschMa(vXPosition, vYPosition) 
 { 
    window.scrollTo(vXPosition, vYPosition); 
   alert("X: "+vXPosition+" Y:"+ vYPosition); 
 } 

//--> 
</script> 
</head> 

<body> 
<p>Hier </p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>steht </p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>dann</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>viel </p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>Text</p> 
</body> 
</html>
```


Gruß
christhebaer


----------

